# REPORT- BBWR- JULY 13- mixed bag



## Windjinx (Oct 15, 2011)

Fished the refuge today from 8:30-11am. Nice morning with the NE breeze. Water had a decent chop to it but the water was clean with little grass. Managed to catch 2 small blues, an undersized flounder, a nice pompano (lost another one), and was surprised with a 30" drum that ended up hitting my pomp rig with sand fleas. nice fight on the 8' rod. The bait stealers were very efficient with cleaning out the big rod with cut bait. No picture of the drum as I accidentally left my phone in my car. But here is a picture of the pompano that I took at the car when I got my phone.


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Looks like you had a pretty good day! Nice pompano.


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Wow! The way things have been going this year, your action today qualifies as "Outstanding".... Thanks for the report!


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Wow..you had a great morning. I fished the exact same times but at dam neck and only fed the crabs. There were a bunch of people out there and I didnt see anything being caught. Thanks for the report.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

One dinky shark Saturday, so cut loses and did freshwater afternoon session. Caught biggest carp ever on ultralight 4 lb test. Estimate 18-20 lbs..Also catfish and big white perch.


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

how is the roundhead and spot fishing doing these days on vbfp


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

0800 to 1300. Incoming. NE/E winds
BAIT= Live Fleas
26" Red
14" Pomp
3 good sized whiting
Lots of Bait stealers!


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for the report.


----------



## ElectricReel (Jul 22, 2017)

Fished the refuge today from 1pm to dark. One small blue and 2 medium sized mullet. We used sand fleas and red fish bites for bait. Soaked cut bait on the big rods but only feed the crabs.


----------



## BLACK ADDER (Nov 15, 2006)

I sat Saturday in the empty BBNWR parking lot until I came to my senses...and went fishing in NC. Spent a soggy day but out of the wind...and caught 40-50 bluegills. Beat getting spanked on the beach! Fish were all large and hungry,taking nightcrawlers or bits of bread.
Any actually fish BBNWR?


----------



## Islander80 (Mar 27, 2010)

I hit Back Bay after work on Friday, around 2pm. Was planning on throwing glass minnows for spanish and blues but the grass was thick enough to change that plan. Ended up putting on a bottom rig and wandering down the beach dragging sand fleas though some cuts. I was hoping for a red but no luck. Did manage a hand full of really nice roundhead though. I could see a good number of Spanish jumping around 200yards out.


----------

